# Is my pigeon sad?



## LYNDICAKES (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi! I want to start by saying that I'm super new to the pigeon world so any info is greatly appreciated.
About 8 months ago our male King pigeon, Mr. White, adopted us by literally flying into my dad's arms. We were not looking to have another pet, but Mr. White insisted by staying around. We took him to the vet who informed us that he was a wonderful specimen of King Pigeon, which in some cultures are eaten 
Our vet figured that Mr. White had escaped from someone raising him as food as he had no bands and was very healthy. Our vet stated that many of the shelters were full and we'd probably have a hard time finding a home for him. So we built Mr. White an aviary so that he is sheltered from the hawks, falcons and cats that live in the area.
He has seemed to be loving life, cooing a lot, always curious when we are outside. In the last few weeks he has been losing feathers, I had figured this was molting as we have treated for mites and it is the season (from what I read) and he is losing so many feathers that I'm starting wonder if he is plucking. But I also read that pigeons are social. Since he is alone in his aviary except for the regular sparrows and dove pair that visit him and clean up the seeds he didn't eat, I wonder could it be that Mr. White is lonely? And if pigeons do go through depression would a friend help? If we were to adopt should I get a male or female? Is mating a necessity for his happiness? And is yes how do you avoid having babies? I want to help him if the feather loss could be more than just molting.
Any info is helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi and welcome to PT
Thanks for providing this lost bird with a shelter.
Pigeons are extremely social birds. They would be happy to have a mate unless will keep cooing to have one. Pigeons are very sexually active birds too. Mating will surely keep them biologically happy. If he's a cock you can get him a hen king pigeon. Both birds will live happily at your place. If you don't want them to reproduce buy fake eggs from pigeon supply places. Replace their real eggs with fakes when laid and toss the real ones right way. They will incubate fake eggs and will eventually abandon them after 18-20 days to start over again.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree he would be happier with a mate (and get some fake eggs). However, the feather loss itself is normal this time of year. Pigeons moult once a year in late summer/fall at which time every feather is lost and replaced over a period of a couple of weeks. This is temporarily messy but he will look great by winter!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for giving this needy bird a home.

Can you post some pictures of the aviary and set up, so we can ensure you it meets a pigeons needs. Thank you.*


----------



## Cazzabella (Aug 14, 2018)

Can a pigeon be sad for any reason this time of year, our pigeon is normally jumping around and can't wait to get out of his cage and fly around but at the moment he keeps putting his head under the little blanket he has and now even though we have opened his cage is is just sitting there. I'm a little worried.😢


----------



## spritite (Oct 3, 2019)

hi! not an expert but you might want to make a new thread, this is an old thread that died in 2014 and lots of the time posts in dead threads go unnoticed


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please start a new thread and also post a photo.


----------

